# Using 6.2 - time to upgrade?



## RLJinCT (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been using version 6.2 ever since I bought a new drive from Weaknees a few years ago (6.3 made my HDVR2 freak out with constant reboots which prompted the new drive). Should I connect my phone line and let the machine download 6.4? 6.2 has been stable and I've had no problems; is 6.4 considered just as stable on the HDVR2?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

v6.4a is very stable.


----------



## RLJinCT (Jun 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> v6.4a is very stable.


Thank you.


----------



## jacket88 (Sep 12, 2002)

RLJinCT said:


> Should I connect my phone line and let the machine download 6.4?


It's never going to upgrade over the phone line. They stopped distributing or activating the software (not sure which) a long time ago. The only way you'll get 6.4 is to manually install it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

v6.4a was in the stream a couple of months ago. Don't know if it's still there now.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

6.4a never upgraded on my machine (I had 6.2) I had to manualy upgrade my tivo box to 6.4a


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I say plug in the phone line and see what happens! It won't hurt to cross your fingers.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

> I say plug in the phone line and see what happens! It won't hurt to cross your fingers.


I did Hellfish and got nothing for my efforts!!!!!! Till I plunked the $$ for the upgrade from www.dvrupgrade.com


----------



## guins (Oct 9, 2001)

Are there any new features in 6.4?

Can you get youtube, netflix, and/or yahoo on 6.4?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

guins said:


> Are there any new features in 6.4?
> 
> Can you get youtube, netflix, and/or yahoo on 6.4?


Main "new" feature with v6.4a is the Recently Deleted folder. None of the stuff you mentioned was ever available with the DirecTV Tivos.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

> Are there any new features in 6.4?
> 
> Can you get youtube, netflix, and/or yahoo on 6.4?


Also you can schedule programs to record from directv.com with the DVR scheduler


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Admdata said:


> Also you can schedule programs to record from directv.com with the DVR scheduler


Yes.


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

From DirecTV's Answer center:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1845/related/1

"Does the DVR Scheduler work with my DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service?

Yes, DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo® Series 2 service and *6.4a software* have DVR Scheduler capabilities. (Models R10, HR10-250, HDVR2, SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, SD-DVR120, DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120, DSR7000/17, DSR704, DSR708, SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R, SIR-S4120R"


----------



## RLJinCT (Jun 28, 2004)

HellFish said:


> I say plug in the phone line and see what happens! It won't hurt to cross your fingers.


I can confirm that after reconnecting phone line approx. 3 weeks ago that 6.2 has **NOT** updated.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

What network adapters are supported under 6.4a, without hacks?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

None.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Well, phooey. I had figured that since 6.4a enabled remote scheduling, basic IP networking functions would have come along for the ride.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

Drewster said:


> Well, phooey. I had figured that since 6.4a enabled remote scheduling, basic IP networking functions would have come along for the ride.


nope only if you "hack" the directivo, that you can get basic networking functions


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

I've had my plugged into phone line for months and was never upgraded, even when the update was supposedly in the stream.....still stuck on 6.2


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Remote scheduling on the DTiVos is done over the satellite stream.


----------

